# Trying decide???



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Went into the LBS Friday and got my better half a new Quick to start riding with me! While I was there I rode an Super six Evo with force groupset. It was a real nice ride and was marked down to $1950 from $3450. There is also an Evo Red Hi Mod with red 11 speed for $2700. I currently have a Cervelo S5 and really love to ride it. It is a different ride than the Evo. I don't like the Idea of a century on the Cervelo as she is a quick, fast and agile but super stiff ride. How would you guys compare the ride on the Evo to say the Cervelo style geo bike? I did not get to go far as the mission was really getting Netsi on a bike.(She finally gets the difference between a good bike and a big box bike ) They had the Quick4 for $450. Any way just looking for opinions. 



Thanks
Bill


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

fishboy316 said:


> Went into the LBS Friday and got my better half a new Quick to start riding with me! While I was there I rode an Super six Evo with force groupset. It was a real nice ride and was marked down to $1950 from $3450. There is also an Evo Red Hi Mod with red 11 speed for $2700. I currently have a Cervelo S5 and really love to ride it. It is a different ride than the Evo. I don't like the Idea of a century on the Cervelo as she is a quick, fast and agile but super stiff ride. How would you guys compare the ride on the Evo to say the Cervelo style geo bike? I did not get to go far as the mission was really getting Netsi on a bike.(She finally gets the difference between a good bike and a big box bike ) They had the Quick4 for $450. Any way just looking for opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the difference in price isn't a big deal right now, I would get the Hi Mod.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Decided to wait till after Christmas and go from there. Not like I need it rite now! Got 3 bikes I can ride for now. Almost an impulse buy!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The Quick is a great hybrid bike and that is a great price.

The EVO is a race bike similar to the S5. Those are great prices on both of those EVOs, but if you are looking for a bike for centuries, the Synapse Carbon is more of a long range endurance bike. If all you are looking to do is take the rough edges off your S5, see if you can fit a little wider tires on it and reduce the pressure a bit.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> The Quick is a great hybrid bike and that is a great price.
> 
> The EVO is a race bike similar to the S5. Those are great prices on both of those EVOs, but if you are looking for a bike for centuries, the Synapse Carbon is more of a long range endurance bike. If all you are looking to do is take the rough edges off your S5, see if you can fit a little wider tires on it and reduce the pressure a bit.


I agree with this for the most part, but the Evo is a much smoother ride than the original S5. That gap may have closed a significant amount if you are talking about the new S5, but the evo will still be smoother and lighter.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I agree with this for the most part, but the Evo is a much smoother ride than the original S5. That gap may have closed a significant amount if you are talking about the new S5, but the evo will still be smoother and lighter.


Yes, Cannondale has definitely nailed it on their latest generation carbon frames. Both vertical compliance as well as lateral stiffness is top notch. My 2014 Synapse Carbon is amazingly the best of both worlds. But for a century, I can't see anybody except the young and flexible would be comfortable on a race frame.

I don't believe there is any advantage to the Hi-Mod over the standard mod other than weight savings.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Unless you crit race. i would try to find one bike that does both type of riding well. For me the two bikes are not distinct enough in purpose. Maybe you sell the old bike and get a slightly nicer new one?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Yes, Cannondale has definitely nailed it on their latest generation carbon frames. Both vertical compliance as well as lateral stiffness is top notch. My 2014 Synapse Carbon is amazingly the best of both worlds. But for a century, I can't see anybody except the young and flexible would be comfortable on a race frame.
> 
> I don't believe there is any advantage to the Hi-Mod over the standard mod other than weight savings.


Yeah, it all depends on what you are into. Both are great bikes and the very best of what's out there. The Supersix Evo is going to be a little lighter and more agile due to it's geometry, but it will also be more aggressive in set up. You can address that to some degree with stem choice and spacers if you need to, but at some point the Synapse Carbon makes more sense if you are doing all of that. I agree on Hi Mod, with the new Evo being the exception because this year's Hi Mod version is a completely different frame than the non-Hi Mod. 

I am working on a Caad10 build right now, but over the last couple of days I have come to the realization that one of those two bikes could easily be in my future to compliment the Caad and that getting one of those two probably makes more sense for me than getting a cross bike, which I probably wouldn't use as much.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think I am waiting as I really like the S5 for its quickness and agility! Its like driving a Porsche 911 or the likes! But riding across country would rather drive a BMW 5series than a 911! The Evo is not that much different. Have looked at the Synapse when I got the S5 and was ready to get one when the S5 came available For a SWEET price, so I got it. At this point not selling it (It is just way too much fun!) Have a bike for most riding I do (Mountain- 2013 C-dale F29 al1, Cross-Trek 2012 X01, Road go fast-2012 Cervelo S5) Just don't have a good distance bike. Getting older and starting to feel it a bit more. Am going to try a set of road wheels and tires on the trek and see what happens there. Will be a new bike in the near future I am sure but need to think it out better! This was my buds at the LBS. They know they can get me going and sometimes I pull the trigger on new stuff!LOL Am going there today to pickup Moma's new Quick Lord knows what I may come out with!LOL!

The deals are on right now from C-dale for sure. Rashadadb: If you are thinking about a Hi mod this is the time! They are cutting out some levels and trying to get these out 
the door. The Hi mod I am looking at is Red 11 speed for $2700 reg-$4500.

The Synapse line is staying the way it is  Would like to see them do some deals there. Would already have it home!

Thanks for the help folks!
Merry Merry , Happy Happy!

Bill


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

fishboy316 said:


> I think I am waiting as I really like the S5 for its quickness and agility! Its like driving a Porsche 911 or the likes! But riding across country would rather drive a BMW 5series than a 911! The Evo is not that much different. Have looked at the Synapse when I got the S5 and was ready to get one when the S5 came available For a SWEET price, so I got it. At this point not selling it (It is just way too much fun!) Have a bike for most riding I do (Mountain- 2013 C-dale F29 al1, Cross-Trek 2012 X01, Road go fast-2012 Cervelo S5) Just don't have a good distance bike. Getting older and starting to feel it a bit more. Am going to try a set of road wheels and tires on the trek and see what happens there. Will be a new bike in the near future I am sure but need to think it out better! This was my buds at the LBS. They know they can get me going and sometimes I pull the trigger on new stuff!LOL Am going there today to pickup Moma's new Quick Lord knows what I may come out with!LOL!
> 
> The deals are on right now from C-dale for sure. Rashadadb: If you are thinking about a Hi mod this is the time! They are cutting out some levels and trying to get these out
> the door. The Hi mod I am looking at is Red 11 speed for $2700 reg-$4500.
> ...


I know man, I get tempted with a new deal like everyday. My Caad10 frameset just arrived this morning (so my wife tells me---yay!!!!) and I am already thinking about what to pair it with. It's definitely a Supersix Evo Hi Mod or a Synapse at this point. I love that purpleish blue on the Hi Mod Ultegra and the red and black on the Synapse 105. I am trying to hold off and just focus on just building of the Caad10 right now, but the deals out there are so good that it's tough. We'll see if I can make it until Spring. It sounds like you have a great stable regardless of what you add. I agree with you that a Synapse seems to make the most sense though. Enjoy your holidays as well man.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

FWIW, the Synapse will take 28c tires if you want to go that way at some point - more comfortable on long rides and occasional hardpack. I don't think you can go any wider than 25c on the EVO.

Then again, your cross bike could serve as a decent century rider with slick 28c or 32c road tires instead of aggressive tread CX tires. Treads probably slow you down more than anything else, while wider slicks will still be compliant over hardpack.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

FWIW, I stopped by the bike shop on the way home from work to take a look at the new Supersix Hi Mod, the Caad12, and the Synapse. They didn't have any SS Hi Mods in stock, so I ended up test riding the Synpase Carbon Ultegra Di2:

http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bi...parentid=b96c94d6-6537-46ec-8189-d0d717b8725a

It was my first time riding the hydraulic disc/di2 combo. I really liked the bike. The frame is definitely a race worthy machine. It's not the old school endurance models that were more designed for cruising at all. It's stiff, you can feel it and with the right wheels and cockpit setup (longer slammed stem, etc.) it could be used competitively for any ride IMO. A person could definitely race this bike. It was really comfortable, but not as much as the Domane. It felt racier than the Domane though. My one criticsm would be that the non Hi Mod disc model is a bit heavy. We weighed it a little less than 18.5 lbs stock (but this was a disc model). With regard to the components, I wasn't blown away by hydraulic discs to be honest. They worked fine and were cool, but I wouldn't go out of my way to get them given the extra weight, etc. I started out feeling the same way about Di2, but it grew on me and by the end of my ride I confirmed that I want it on my Caad10 build and future bikes. There was something fun about the precision of the shifts and how smooth the system was. You'd have to try it to understand I think. The Synapse was definitely a great ride and would be a cool addition to any stable if the rider is looking for a do it all race bike in an endurance oriented package. It will need a few upgrades to lighten it up a bit if you are looking at the non Hi Mode version and that's important to you, but I personally think it could be top notch bike with the right wheels. 

I just checked the Caad12 out inside the shop, but it is much better looking than the pictures on the Cannondale website. It felt a little lighter than a Caad10 I tested a while back, but when I got home and unpacked my new Caad10 frameset, (yes it arrived a day early!!!!) it felt like that difference might actually be pretty small. Looks cool though and the guys said it rides much smoother than a Caad10. 

All things considered, I came away really impressed with both bikes, but feeling satisfied that I got the Caad10 at the price I did. I would probably rather have it than either of the bikes I looked at tonight even though adding a Synapse to my Caad probably makes sense on paper due to the geometry differences. If I add another bike to my Caad (which I still may do later this year), it only makes sense to me to shoot for the stars and add the Supersix Hi Mod. The other two options really don't seem like much of an upgrade, just something different for different's sake and that's not what I am looking for. That's my two cents after a fun evening of talking and riding bikes anyway.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a set of about 6 year old Ultegra wheels that are just sitting in the basement doing nothing! Also have a set of Fulcrum racing T's doing the same. I am going to put some 28c slicks on a set of them(probably the Ultegras) and still have the cross wheels for off road. The X01 is a fun bike also and is surprisingly comfy. I ride it on the family style outings and enjoy it. I cannot ride the S5 on slow rides, just can't! Tried it once and was told they would not do it again. Took it out today and did 25 and remembered why I did not need the Evo. Told them to call me when C-dale was thinning the Synapse line. If I was to do the Evo I think the Force at $1950 is the best deal.

FWIW Rashadadb, I was mistaken on the Evo Red. It was not a Hi mod was just an evo at$2700. (Just an Evo! LOL) I think I am officially a bike snob now!LOL 

Picked up her Quick 4 and she is happy as a clam! Its the black with gray logo and highlights. Looks really good! Putting a coat of polish on it tonight and turning her loose! Really happy she has decided to give it a real try. We were in Va Beach last weekend and she was on a Schwinn fitness bike and had fun. Tons of trails there. Will need to take her back now that she has a nice bike. 

Bill


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

fishboy316 said:


> I have a set of about 6 year old Ultegra wheels that are just sitting in the basement doing nothing! Also have a set of Fulcrum racing T's doing the same. I am going to put some 28c slicks on a set of them(probably the Ultegras) and still have the cross wheels for off road. The X01 is a fun bike also and is surprisingly comfy. I ride it on the family style outings and enjoy it. I cannot ride the S5 on slow rides, just can't! Tried it once and was told they would not do it again. Took it out today and did 25 and remembered why I did not need the Evo. Told them to call me when C-dale was thinning the Synapse line. If I was to do the Evo I think the Force at $1950 is the best deal.
> 
> FWIW Rashadadb, I was mistaken on the Evo Red. It was not a Hi mod was just an evo at$2700. (Just an Evo! LOL) I think I am officially a bike snob now!LOL
> 
> ...


Congrats man on the decision and picking up a bike for your wife! Ride on...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh and I almost forgot to share that the new Supersix Evo Hi Mod fits 28mm tires as well. It borrows a number of features from the Synapse actually. 

First Look Cannondale SuperSix EVO Hi-Mod | Bicycling


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Right on queue: I came across this today. The new SS Evo Hi Mod getting lots of praise from everyone that touches it. It's now officially my choice for the next bike I get:

2015 Velo Awards: Cannondale wins Road Bike of the Year - VeloNews.com


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Oh and I almost forgot to share that the new Supersix Evo Hi Mod fits 28mm tires as well. It borrows a number of features from the Synapse actually.
> 
> First Look Cannondale SuperSix EVO Hi-Mod | Bicycling




OK, I stand corrected! Good to know the EVO can now take 28c tires!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> OK, I stand corrected! Good to know the EVO can now take 28c tires!


I know, cool huh?!?! My heart is set on getting one once I finish my Caad.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow that is high praise for the Evo! May be my next one after all!LOL Will see as time passes. The 2015 with force was a real nice ride. Will more than likely get a synapse next year. Was talking to a couple guys at the LBS yesterday that rode the new E-tap and from what they are saying I may be holding out for that on the next bike. Guy said it blows Di2 out of the water. They also liked the wireless aspect. The batteries are $40 bucks apiece which makes it affordable to carry a spare. Sounds real good. I am a sram lover anyway. All my bikes are sram and they kick butt!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

fishboy316 said:


> Wow that is high praise for the Evo! May be my next one after all!LOL Will see as time passes. The 2015 with force was a real nice ride. Will more than likely get a synapse next year. Was talking to a couple guys at the LBS yesterday that rode the new E-tap and from what they are saying I may be holding out for that on the next bike. Guy said it blows Di2 out of the water. They also liked the wireless aspect. The batteries are $40 bucks apiece which makes it affordable to carry a spare. Sounds real good. I am a sram lover anyway. All my bikes are sram and they kick butt!


I want SRAM Red etap so bad, but it won't be out until like April and I can't wait that long. it also will be like $2500 for the system, so double what you can get Ultegra Di2 for these days. It has to be super to justify that price. I decided to go with Ultegra Di2 given all of that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

fishboy316 said:


> Wow that is high praise for the Evo! May be my next one after all!LOL Will see as time passes. The 2015 with force was a real nice ride. Will more than likely get a synapse next year. Was talking to a couple guys at the LBS yesterday that rode the new E-tap and from what they are saying I may be holding out for that on the next bike. Guy said it blows Di2 out of the water. They also liked the wireless aspect. The batteries are $40 bucks apiece which makes it affordable to carry a spare. Sounds real good. I am a sram lover anyway. All my bikes are sram and they kick butt!


So....it turns out the Synapse is equally as impressive. Now, I'm confused all over again.... I am just going to focus on building the Caad10 now and figure the rest out later. Check this out though, it's pretty cool:

Cannondale Synapse regenerated - BikeRadar USA


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> So....it turns out the Synapse is equally as impressive. Now, I'm confused all over again.... I am just going to focus on building the Caad10 now and figure the rest out later. Check this out though, it's pretty cool:
> 
> Cannondale Synapse regenerated - BikeRadar USA



It all depends whether you like a low aggressive race position or a more relaxed upright position. I'm guessing the EVO will be more like your CAAD10. Best to ride them both and see which you like better.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I want SRAM Red etap so bad, but it won't be out until like April and I can't wait that long. it also will be like $2500 for the system, so double what you can get Ultegra Di2 for these days. It has to be super to justify that price. I decided to go with Ultegra Di2 given all of that.


From what these guys are saying it is super. They are from the LBS and got a preview ride on it. One of the guys is a Shimano guy and he said he will probably switch to Etap. 

I won't be running out and buying it anytime soon but like all the stuff it will drop in price down the road. Will more than likely buy it on another bike down the road. Seems to be the way to go. 

Btw, I put the Ultegra wheels on my Trek with some Hutchinson 23c tires I had in the basement and it really got a lot faster and quicker, so for now it is my comfy bike and cross bike. I am right happy with the way it feels for now and it didn't cost me 2k! Pretty amazing how much difference a set of tires makes. After the New year will probably get some 25c or 28c and put them on.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> So....it turns out the Synapse is equally as impressive. Now, I'm confused all over again.... I am just going to focus on building the Caad10 now and figure the rest out later. Check this out though, it's pretty cool:
> 
> Cannondale Synapse regenerated - BikeRadar USA


 You know, I was test riding the Synapse when I got the Cervelo. I rode the 2013 and really liked it. The shop had a 2011 that they were giving away for a song. I rode it and the difference was amazing! I did not like it much. You could feel the bike was sluggish and not as fast. The article reminded me how different they were. My next bike will more than likely be a hi end Synapse.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

fishboy316 said:


> You know, I was test riding the Synapse when I got the Cervelo. I rode the 2013 and really liked it. The shop had a 2011 that they were giving away for a song. I rode it and the difference was amazing! I did not like it much. You could feel the bike was sluggish and not as fast. The article reminded me how different they were. My next bike will more than likely be a hi end Synapse.


I am thinking along similar lines, but I will probably play with the Caad for a while before making up my mind.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> It all depends whether you like a low aggressive race position or a more relaxed upright position. I'm guessing the EVO will be more like your CAAD10. Best to ride them both and see which you like better.


I am kind of thinking it might be nice to have one of both once I combine my test ride experience with the video I linked. Adding a Synapse to the Caad is probably where I will end up if I had to guess right now. I agree and I will try to get a test ride in on a new SS Evo Hi Mod before I make the final call.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

fishboy316 said:


> You know, I was test riding the Synapse when I got the Cervelo. I rode the 2013 and really liked it. The shop had a 2011 that they were giving away for a song. I rode it and the difference was amazing! I did not like it much. You could feel the bike was sluggish and not as fast. The article reminded me how different they were. My next bike will more than likely be a hi end Synapse.



The difference between the old (pre-2014) and new Synapse is like night and day. The new one is a vast improvement.


----------

